# TFO Upgrades



## Josh (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi All,

We're going to be upgrading to the newest version of our Xenforo software.
Lots of new features coming our way like browser notifications. Should be faster too. There will be some changes to the interface we'll have to accommodate but just please be patient and give us some time to iron out the kinks.

There will be one stickied thread for issues and we will link it here when it's active.

Thanks for your continued support !!


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 21, 2020)

Woo hoo for updates!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 21, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Woo hoo for updates!



Some updates are bad... :-(


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 21, 2020)

TechnoCheese said:


> Woo hoo for updates!


Glass 1/2 full!


Maro2Bear said:


> Some updates are bad... :-(


Glass 1/2 Empty!


----------



## wellington (Jan 21, 2020)

I hate changes, always have. But once they are gotten used too its usually a good thing.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 22, 2020)

"Notifications" sounds good to me! I don't think this is going to be a major trauma like the last time...at least I hope not!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 22, 2020)

wellington said:


> I hate changes, always have. But once they are gotten used too its usually a good thing.


I hate change too. I moderate Josh's Tarantula Forum where he has already done this upgrade, and, while quite a bit different for moderators, it's not that hard to learn.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 22, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> Glass 1/2 full!
> 
> Glass 1/2 Empty!



I worked for the USG IT section, we never ever did “upgrades” for our set of global clients on Fridays ‘cause we all knew something would crash. So, upgrades have the good & bad.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 22, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I hate change too. I moderate Josh's Tarantula Forum where he has already done this upgrade, and, while quite a bit different for moderators, it's not that hard to learn.


What have been the responses from the members of the 8 legged club? Are they happy, or preparing to bomb Josh's house with millions of arachnids??


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 23, 2020)

After being on a forum (Dendroboard) that still uses a VERY old version of Xenforo and can’t find a way to update, I’d definitely say I’m happy to have new features and not be stuck in the past. However, something that’s cool that they have is an “advanced mobile view”, which is similar to the Tapatalk app layout.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> What have been the responses from the members of the 8 legged club? Are they happy, or preparing to bomb Josh's house with millions of arachnids??


No one seems to have noticed anything.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2020)

Now I've got pop ups on my screen.
I haven't had them since I've started donations to the TFO.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 23, 2020)

I miss easily being able to see where a member is posting from... kalamazoo or Kamchatka, Maine or michigan. Maybe it’s just a setting that needs to be toggled on/off ?


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 23, 2020)

Thanks for the updates; can't wait to check out the new stuff!


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 23, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> I miss easily being able to see where a member is posting from... kalamazoo or Kamchatka, Maine or michigan. Maybe it’s just a setting that needs to be toggled on/off ?



Fixed that quickly?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2020)

Maro2Bear said:


> Fixed that quickly?


Basically I like the new format, but yes, it helps to form a good answer when you can see at a glance the location of the poster. Any chance you can add that, Josh?


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 23, 2020)

I think it's probably better. Simply because it's easier to see. I have a new shortcut so I can still bug the CDR easily so...I'm happy. I'll just have to learn something new I guess.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Woah TFO looks way different for me now, cool. The upload file button at the bottom is gone now though, how do I upload a picture?


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## jaizei (Jan 23, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Woah TFO looks way different for me now, cool. The upload file button at the bottom is gone now though, how do I upload a picture?



Under the text box, do you have an "attach files" button? (on other threads, it looks like its disabled in this thread)


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 23, 2020)

jaizei said:


> Under the text box, do you have an "attach files" button? (on other threads, it looks like its disabled in this thread)


Ok, yes I see it when I'm on another thread. Thank you.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 23, 2020)

Attachments are not allowed in the announcement sections.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 23, 2020)

I was surprised to see the changes when I logged in but I like it so far, and it's a bonus that the annoying ads in between posts seem to have disappeared so thanks for that. Haven't figured out how to insert a video if needed yet.


----------



## Josh (Jan 23, 2020)

Ads haven't been fully restored yet but rest assured they will be the same as before, nothing additional. 

And of course, donors will not see those same ads.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 23, 2020)

Man, the forum is looking pretty clean!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 24, 2020)

I really like the update of the forum!
And thank you, Josh, for all of the emojis!


----------



## MikeT307 (Jan 24, 2020)

The new upgrade is snappy! It seems noticably faster for me. Nice work ?


----------



## g4mobile (Jan 24, 2020)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Bee62 (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow, the new look of TFO looks modern and good to me. I think I will get used to it easily. 
*Thanks for keeping the forum running *@Josh . TFO is the best forum I have found on the whole www. German tortoise forums are not compareable to TFO. German tortoise forums are **** ! Thank you very much for creating such a wonderful place for tortoise owners to meet !


----------



## KronksMom (Jan 24, 2020)

I really miss having all those "similar threads" at the bottom of any post. Any chance that will be coming back?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 24, 2020)

Thank you for putting the members' locations back! It's a very helpful feature for us.


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2020)

This looks real similar to the chicken forum I'm on. So the changes aren't as scary as I dreaded they would be. Still have to figure a few things out but it looks nice


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 24, 2020)

I really like that there’s a way to view threads with no replies now. Might make it easier to ensure that everyone gets their questions answered.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 25, 2020)

I just noticed that when I'm accessing the Forum from my Kindle the "location" isn't shown. You have to go to the person's profile to see their location. So I imagine that's the way it is for people using their phone. Bummer. I see their location when I'm on my computer.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jan 25, 2020)

Not complaining, since I don’t pay anything, but on my iPad, there sure are a lot more moving advertisements & other junk stuff popping about & scrolling.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 26, 2020)

On my iPhone the add cuts into the box when replying so I can’t see what I am typing. Sorry y’all I wasn’t a gooder speller before but it will be out of control now!


----------



## Josh (Jan 26, 2020)

That sticky ad at the bottom should be eliminated for logged in members.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 26, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I just noticed that when I'm accessing the Forum from my Kindle the "location" isn't shown. You have to go to the person's profile to see their location. So I imagine that's the way it is for people using their phone. Bummer. I see their location when I'm on my computer.


I've noticed that members' signatures are showing. If each member would create a signature stating their location, that would be problem solved.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 27, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> No one seems to have noticed anything.


oh I noticed. And I must say I love the new version. It looks so much nicer and it has new emoji's. Which are great. I also have the option of just liking a post, or loving it, or laughing etc. Very cool


----------



## vladimir (Jan 27, 2020)

KronksMom said:


> I really miss having all those "similar threads" at the bottom of any post. Any chance that will be coming back?



I agree, it was fairly often that they linked to a useful thread


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 27, 2020)

@TechnoCheese 
Did you see we can get push notifications now? Yippee!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> @TechnoCheese
> Did you see we can get push notifications now? Yippee!


What is that?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2020)

vladimir said:


> I agree, it was fairly often that they linked to a useful thread


I think it's now along side on the right. No?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 28, 2020)

The only thing I'm noticing is posts aren't dated anymore. It helps to know if a thread your looking at hasn't been updated for several years. Now there's no way to tell.


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 28, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> The only thing I'm noticing is posts aren't dated anymore. It helps to know if a thread your looking at hasn't been updated for several years. Now there's no way to tell.


They are dated. ON my computer on the top far left in the black bar. On my iphone same place but no black bar.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Markw84 said:


> They are dated. ON my computer on the top far left in the black bar. On my iphone same place but no black bar.


Ahh, I see it now thanks


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 28, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> What is that?


Whenever a post to TFO is made, my phone makes an alert sound. You can choose what alerts you want to get, or the number of them can drive you nuts! ? I don't know if kindle accepts push notifications.You would have to go into settings to find out.

If this didn't make sense to you, basically the list of alerts you have on your screen also gets sent to your device.

It's nice because when you are watching for an answer to a question in a post, you get it directly to your device. You don't need to go to your browser and look for it. You just tap the notification and it takes you directly to that message, like the on-screen alerts do.

I hope this helped.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Jan 28, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> @TechnoCheese
> Did you see we can get push notifications now? Yippee!


Yes! I love it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 28, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> Whenever a post to TFO is made, my phone makes an alert sound. You can choose what alerts you want to get, or the number of them can drive you nuts! ? I don't know if kindle accepts push notifications.You would have to go into settings to find out.
> 
> If this didn't make sense to you, basically the list of alerts you have on your screen also gets sent to your device.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have my alerts turned off.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 28, 2020)

Just imagine all the alerts you would get following Tom and Yvonne ??


----------



## KronksMom (Jan 29, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> I think it's now along side on the right. No?


All I have on the side is new posts


----------



## Blakem (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi there, I like the way the forum looks now. A few problems that I have. I logged into the online version when I noticed that the forum app wasn’t working last month (it’s really been too long). I’ve been checking the forum off and on the last few years. When I logged in, I noticed that my profile name has changed, the amount of posts, threads started, how long I’ve been a member, and I’m 17 years older. My profile name was Blakem (I think), I’m 30 years old and I’ve been a member since 2012. I don’t know if this has happened to anyone else.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2020)

bmynear2 said:


> Hi there, I like the way the forum looks now. A few problems that I have. I logged into the online version when I noticed that the forum app wasn’t working last month (it’s really been too long). I’ve been checking the forum off and on the last few years. When I logged in, I noticed that my profile name has changed, the amount of posts, threads started, how long I’ve been a member, and I’m 17 years older. My profile name was Blakem (I think), I’m 30 years old and I’ve been a member since 2012. I don’t know if this has happened to anyone else.


Usernames don't automatically change unless you ask an administrator to change it. Are you saying that @Blake m isn't you? I've looked up both usernames, Blake M and bmynear2 and they both have the same IP address. I think what may have happened, and since it's been such a long time, you've forgotten, is that you made another account in 2015 and just forgot about it. Then when we upgraded the Forum, and you signed in after, your other username came up. Which username do you want to use, and I'll merge the two accounts into one.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 20, 2020)

Too me sometime to get use to it. But I like it so far.


----------



## jaizei (Feb 20, 2020)

bmynear2 said:


> Hi there, I like the way the forum looks now. A few problems that I have. I logged into the online version when I noticed that the forum app wasn’t working last month (it’s really been too long). I’ve been checking the forum off and on the last few years. When I logged in, I noticed that my profile name has changed, the amount of posts, threads started, how long I’ve been a member, and I’m 17 years older. My profile name was Blakem (I think), I’m 30 years old and I’ve been a member since 2012. I don’t know if this has happened to anyone else.





Yvonne G said:


> Usernames don't automatically change unless you ask an administrator to change it. Are you saying that @Blake m isn't you? I've looked up both usernames, Blake M and bmynear2 and they both have the same IP address. I think what may have happened, and since it's been such a long time, you've forgotten, is that you made another account in 2015 and just forgot about it. Then when we upgraded the Forum, and you signed in after, your other username came up. Which username do you want to use, and I'll merge the two accounts into one.




Since bmynear2 is the same as your email address (shown here), is it possible that you logged in thru Google at some point and that made the second account?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 20, 2020)

@jaizei : You are the absolute KING! of searching!!!


----------



## Blakem (Feb 20, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> @jaizei : You are the absolute KING! of searching!!!


Well then, seems like we have a possible solution. It really hadn’t been any longer than 2-3 months between a login, but I could have somehow done it through google, I guess. But yes, I’d like the accounts merged, please. Thank you


----------



## Sa Ga (Feb 20, 2020)

jaizei said:


> Under the text box, do you have an "attach files" button? (on other threads, it looks like its disabled in this thread)


No, I don't see "attach files" as an opt for this thread.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2020)

bmynear2 said:


> Well then, seems like we have a possible solution. It really hadn’t been any longer than 2-3 months between a login, but I could have somehow done it through google, I guess. But yes, I’d like the accounts merged, please. Thank you


But you didn't tell me which username you want to be known as.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 21, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> No, I don't see "attach files" as an opt for this thread.


Like Jaizei said, there is no "attach files" for this particular thread.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 22, 2020)

My main problems are 1. Moving around the site is easier for my computer skills but evidently not for my computer. The site keeps loading and my mouse or mouse pad are slow(?) won't go to posts for a number of minutes and it seems so slow to connect and too many ads that I never had before. It's very frustrating. I think it's my computer (?) and it's taking out a lot of the fun I have here...


----------



## Blakem (Mar 8, 2020)

Yvonne G said:


> But you didn't tell me which username you want to be known as.


I wish I got notifications when someone quotes my post. I would like the name Blakem


----------



## Blakem (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello, I don’t understand what’s going on. I tried to sign back in to my account with my email and it said that their is no account that goes with my email. I am Blake M and I’ve been a member since 2012!! Super weird. I just had to create a new account.


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 14, 2020)

Blakem said:


> Hello, I don’t understand what’s going on. I tried to sign back in to my account with my email and it said that their is no account that goes with my email. I am Blake M and I’ve been a member since 2012!! Super weird. I just had to create a new account.


it shows you as a member from2012


----------



## Blakem (Apr 14, 2020)

jeneliza said:


> it shows you as a member from2012


 Yes, the moderator went in and changed it.


----------



## jeneliza (Apr 14, 2020)

Blakem said:


> Yes, the moderator went in and changed it.


That's cool of them ??


----------



## Gijoux (May 1, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Now I've got pop ups on my screen.
> I haven't had them since I've started donations to the TFO.



Are you logged in?


----------



## Jelly (May 1, 2020)

I'm not aware of any pop ups that are occuring on the site for logged in users.

We do have a modal for emails for guests to receive our newsletter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 1, 2020)

Gijoux said:


> Are you logged in?


Those have since gone away


----------



## Josh (Dec 22, 2020)

Just wanted to drop a note here to say that a couple people requested Apple Pay support instead of PayPal for supporting the site and we were able to add that today. Stripe will be processing payments in addition to PayPal.


----------

